# Wtb hydrogen peroxide



## default (May 28, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find food grade hydrogen peroxide? - locally in the east end?
Cheers


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Not the east end, but still in TO http://www.upayanaturals.com/Food_Grade_Hydrogen_Peroxide_3_7_litre_bulk_jug_p/h2-3700.htm


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

health food stores have them.


----------



## TCfisheries (Nov 15, 2011)

Doesn't shoppers drug mart carry it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

TCfisheries said:


> Doesn't shoppers drug mart carry it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They carry solutions that are more meant for cuts and scraps.
My buddy picked some up for me from The big carrot on the danforth - if anyone else is looking, however it wasn't cheap.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

dollarama, they have spray bottles and larger bottles. best bang for your buck


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

jimmyjam said:


> dollarama, they have spray bottles and larger bottles. best bang for your buck


lol I tried look but didn't find it beside the alcohol products. I got 500ml of the food grade stuff - so I think I'll be good for quite awhile.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Just hydrogen and oxygen*

H2O2 - it's only hydrogen and oxygen, so no matter how it's packaged or where you buy it from it's still the same thing, so yeah a dollar store would be your best and cheapest option.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Merman said:


> H2O2 - it's only hydrogen and oxygen, so no matter how it's packaged or where you buy it from it's still the same thing, so yeah a dollar store would be your best and cheapest option.


Well, good luck finding pure h2o2 at dollarama lol. Most stores including drug stores sell solutions that are usually 3% h2o2. And I believe the good grade is about 10%. But apparently some people drink that stuff, so Id guess it's cleaner.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

if your using it for algae as I presume, then you want the 3%, 10% will kill your inhabitants and your plants/moss. I found out the hard way. If your using it in shrimp tanks especially with amanos in it, make sure to do a goood water change after. Also make sure to kill the filter, its will ruin the beneficial bacteria. I ran into a ammonia spike a few time because of over usage. But if your smart with it, then its soo useful/cheap.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Food grade hydrogen peroxide is stronger and hard to use. I use 3% from Dollarama for both in my tanks and for me as a gargle. 2 ml per gallon of 3% is the recommended safe level for most fish.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just as an addendum, hydrogen peroxide can be concentrated (please don't try it at home), and is often sold at (or around) 30% when purchasing from chemical suppliers.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Just as an addendum, hydrogen peroxide can be concentrated (please don't try it at home), and is often sold at (or around) 30% when purchasing from chemical suppliers.


Had that thought as well, but didn't feel like mixing anything - first time using H2O2 if tank so I figured getting a small 500ml bottle of the food grade stuff would be fine especially for my nano - cost about the same price as excel! Gets much cheaper when you reach bulk 3-4L jugs.
Was planning to use a tiny spray bottle to mist within the tank. But I might mix it with water prior to use to weaken it a bit anyways  - people are telling me it might not be too safe for the livestock.
Using it for just in case BBA control  tanks too small for a SAE, and I find amanos way to lazy nowadays, gonna add 8-10 anyways.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Just as an addendum, hydrogen peroxide can be concentrated (please don't try it at home), and is often sold at (or around) 30% when purchasing from chemical suppliers.


But it is preferable to use "Food Grade" Hydrogen Peroxide at 35%, and make sure to wear gloves, and make a solution of 3% from it in another container that is not transparent, and use that instead. For food or meds or however is ingested by the body, either it be animal or plant or even human, they recommend Food Grade type, and you can buy these in health stores.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Food grade has no stabilizers (or shouldn't) so needs to be kept in the freezer. The 3% solution sold in drug stores and such has stabilizers to keep it from breaking down. It doesn't work the same way as the unstabilized. When I read up on this a number of years ago 12% food grade was used for injestion. It only took 3 to 4 drops per day to have immense health benefits according to proponents.


----------

